# New Auto World Exclusives!!!! Get em While They're Hot!!!!



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

I was poking around and came across these beauties!!! :thumbsup:

http://autoworldstore.com/c-7-exclusives.aspx?section=-27-


----------



## Piz (Apr 22, 2002)

Saw those awhile ago . Too bad there not xtractions !


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Piz said:


> Saw those awhile ago . Too bad there not xtractions !


These chassis run justb as good as the X-trac. These fly!!!!!


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Are these special in some fashion?  Aside from the fancy price?


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

1976Cordoba said:


> Are these special in some fashion?  Aside from the fancy price?



"this timeless Willys Coupe is jazzed up with red flames on a flat black paint job. The smoke gray windows and electroplated chrome rims add to the coolness factor!"


" ’70 Ford Mustang Boss body, ready to hit the track. The flat black paint has yellow flames racing across it, and smoke gray windows and electroplated chrome rims make this exclusive a sharp car."


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

it appears these will only be available exclusively online directly from Auto World or through their retail outlet store. 
it appears that these will NOT be distributed to any other retail or online facilities for availability. I think that is what "exclusive" means in this circumstance. 

I could be wrong. 
I was once ...........ONCE! 

.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Once my left foot!!!!

Only 1524 made too.


----------



## Marko (Jul 11, 2002)

I like them to but the postage was almost as much as a car, so I passed.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Marko said:


> I like them to but the postage was almost as much as a car, so I passed.




Yea that's why you have to place a bigger order. They do need to address the shipping.


----------



## TUFFONE (Dec 21, 2004)

Yep...more of the same cars with flames...again & again & again. Just a higher price this time


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*25 dollary-doos ? ?*


----------

